# cropping in Adobe Acrobat Reader?



## sickgirl485 (Apr 6, 2009)

Is it possible to crop an image in Adobe Acrobat Reader, or to download something free that will allow me to do so? I am trying to print something (a map) that has a lot of advertising crap on the side that takes up valuable room on the page when I print it, and the map is unreadable. I want the map on one 8.5x11 page.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

if you want to get the map only you can select it by clicking inside the image area of the map and then press control C to copy, open a Word document and paste it into that. If the map is made of a number of slices just click to select each slice and then repeat the control C, control V, copy paste routine.


----------

